

Kevin Rose: "Digg traffic has grown by over 40% since July" - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/09/kevin-rose-diggs-recommendation-engine-stirred-traffic/

======
JoelSutherland
Does anyone here use Digg successfully? I've found the homepage has turned
essentially into an RSS aggregator for a couple of sites.

Does the recommendation engine work at all?

